# Invalid Project File!!!! Cubase



## Ed (Nov 22, 2007)

Can someone please tell me if there any way to fix an invalid project file? 

I made loads of backups and they are all invalid, apparently. it apparently does it to all my past projects as well, but I didnt open the most important ones just in case it was actually corrupting them by trying to open them!

I may have a problem with my disk, would that give the error invalid project file? It wont let me copy anything off the disk and now Im running scan disk on it which seems to be working. So Ive put my fan on the drive so at least it wont overheat... hope that works long enough to copy stuff off it and get another drive...


----------



## gravehill (Nov 22, 2007)

Ed @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> I may have a problem with my disk, would that give the error invalid project file? It wont let me copy anything off the disk ...



Sounds like a symptom of faulty disk to me.


----------



## Blackster (Nov 22, 2007)

gravehill @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> Ed @ Thu Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I may have a problem with my disk, would that give the error invalid project file? It wont let me copy anything off the disk ...
> ...



That´s what I think, too. 

I had a similar problem with my project files in the past. Cubase told me that I´m supposed to save my project as a new file. I thought it was an error on my hard-disk but then I figured out that my internal network (1 master & 2 slaves) won´t be running correctly when the internet connection was active. Damn, that thing took me hours. 

Anyway, I hope that you can solve the problem as fast as possible.


----------



## Ed (Nov 22, 2007)

PHEW MY DATA SEEMS TO BE SAFE!!! :D :D :D 

I ran scan disk and defrag, then I ran scan disk again. Then I copied all my projects off onto another drive and tried to open one. The error said "Could not open file..." weird... well at least it didnt say "invalid project file". I wonder what it meant. 

When I went hunting for information about invalid project files I read it could have been a plugin. So I removed all the plugins from the vstplugins folders except the giga teleport one. Then I loaded up a project file and it worked!!! Then I dragged all the plugins back in again, and then it all works fine???!

Very odd. I then go and open the original file on the original disk and that opens as well!

What the hell happened! I guess I still need another drive, but I wish I knew what what was going on


----------



## rgames (Nov 22, 2007)

I've had that happen a few times and I never did figure out what was causing it, either. However, in my case, it corresponded with a huge increase in the amount of time it took to save the project file. It also only happened on files where I used large sample sets in Halion from within Cubase.

I've also had .CPR's that will load up just fine but never play a note. Haven't figured that out, either... It's almost like there's a master mute on somewhere. There was one series of cues I was working on where that happened to almost every one, and they all used Stylus RMX. I, too, had come across the "problem plug-in" solutionso I loaded the "muted" files, removed RMX, then saved them and re-loaded them and they were fine. Of course, I had to go back and re-load all the patches in Stylus RMX. So, like you say, it is related to plug-ins sometimes.

My guess is that it's also related to memory issues - once you start using a lot of memory, Cubase and some of its plug-ins get confused and write crap to the .CPR. I recently switched to running as much as possible outside my main DAW to see if it helps.

Suffice it to say, however, I'm certain it's related to poor programming. :lol: 

rgames


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 23, 2007)

Hm, you didn't even write which Cubase version you have?

Do you maybe talk of Cubase 4 project trying to open with C4.1? Or did it happen with just the same version of C?


----------

